# Colt Frontier Scout' 62 22LR



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a Colt Frontier Scout' 62 seriel #36195P. From searching on the web I found it was made in 1966. 

What I'm wondering was did this gun come with an extra .22 mag cylinder?? so I could switch from .22LR to .22 Mag. I got the gun from my dad, and he wasn't the first owner so we have no idea if this was a option with this gun.

Any help would be great.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jackalope said:


> I have a Colt Frontier Scout' 62 seriel #36195P. From searching on the web I found it was made in 1966.
> 
> What I'm wondering was did this gun come with an extra .22 mag cylinder?? so I could switch from .22LR to .22 Mag. I got the gun from my dad, and he wasn't the first owner so we have no idea if this was a option with this gun.
> 
> Any help would be great.


Jack...the one I have does have the extra .22 mag. cylinder. If you can find a .22 mag. cylinder...I wouldn't hesitate one minute to use it. You may have a gunsmith check everything out, just to make sure the timing and cylinder work well together..
Or just do it yourself.....but I think you might be paying premium dollar for the 'new' cylinder. If you can find one...

My .02 on your .22


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I wouldn't get too excited about using the more expensive .22 Mag ammo in a handgun. My chronograph tests of a friend's revolver showed that it really didn't have any significant velocity gain over high-velocity .22 LR ammo.
I am planning on doing more extensive tests when the weather gets better using my son's newly-acquired Ruger Single-Six.
I would guess that the powder in the .22 WMR is optimized for a rifle-length barrel in burn rate.

Nice revolver you got from your dad though - congratulations!


----------

